
Nasa engineers hope music will help Opportunity rover wake up - cpncrunch
https://www.newscentermaine.com/article/news/nation-now/nasas-opportunity-rover-has-been-in-sleep-mode-for-weeks-engineers-hope-music-will-help-wake-it-up/465-2e23ecb7-8e1b-457b-b0f0-9c07a080ba3f
======
cpncrunch
Title edited to fit.

